# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Watercolor Dungeon Battle Map

## XploringMap

A watercolor battle map that I did recently to escape digital creations once in a while..
A4 - ink and watercolors

----------


## TimetoDraw

I love all the colours you're bringing in, rather than a grey cave monotone. Looks great.

----------

